# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  не пинайте строго, моё...

## Van der Graaf

Разлетелись мысли-птицы,
плещет в рюмочке коньяк
и по праздничной столице
я чеканю бодрый шаг...

По асфальту, по брусчатке,
по булыжной мостовой,
по весенней Ленинградке,
что к тебе летит стрелой

Мы не встретимся в реале, 
разве только что во сне...
От чего ж так сердце рвется
в этот город на Неве...

Разрывается аорта,
к черту пролитый коньяк...
Я ж совсем другого сорта:
я гадаю на камнях...

----------


## Van der Graaf

Я твоё со своим перепутал небо,
Ты заметила это, но не прогнала...
Как с тобой - я ни скем столь счастливым не был
Лишь твоя высота мне свободу дала....

Я парю в твоем небе птицей могучей,
Я крылом рассекаю потоки Любви,
Я ищу свой любимый солнечный лучик
В отраженьи прохладной и бурной реки!

----------


## Van der Graaf

Ты можешь не принять мою любовь,
но, говорить о нелюбви не смей!
Щелчком в мозгу, остановившем кровь,
Стань самой горькой из моих потерь...

Мне наплевать, какого цвета боль,
что у беды зеленые глаза,
что непрерывно выступает соль,
когда отказывают тормоза...

Мне наплевать, что утро без дождя
осенним холодом пытается бодрить...
Мне наплевать... Я лишь прошу тебя:
Не смей о нелюбви мне говорить!

----------


## Van der Graaf

хотелось бы услышать критику :Aga:

----------


## dAnte

> хотелось бы услышать критику


Ищь ты разбежался! Критику ему подавай! Знаешь как сложно критиковать, то где и критиковать нечего! 
Первое стихотворение кстати самое жизнерадостное.
Пиши ищ0

----------


## bobsan

> Разрывается аорта,
> к черту пролитый коньяк...
> Я ж совсем другого сорта:
> я гадаю на камнях...



НУ , ДА! СИЛЬНО!!!!!

----------


## PAN

безззз коммент.... :Pivo:

----------


## Snegik

"Ты можешь не принять мою любовь," 
а мне вот это очень понравилось. :-) Буду ждать обновлений.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Мне наплевать, что утро без дождя
> осенним холодом пытается бодрить...
> Мне наплевать... Я лишь прошу тебя:
> Не смей о нелюбви мне говорить!


С тобою соглашусь я в каждой строчке.
Вот так и я, туплю ведь иногда.
Скажу что не люблю, а после плачу.
Но, не вернуть назад уже слова.:frown: :rolleyes: 

Мне очень понравились все твои стихи! Супер. Выставляй больше.
С удовольствием буду заглядывать. :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## Van der Graaf

Большое спасибо за отзывы, чесслово, не ожидал... меня вообще, впечатляют стихи, которые на сердце ложатся, т.е., когда мысли в стихах совпадают где-то, так что ли... а когда не совпадают, я их как-то не замечаю....

ну что, совсем свеженькое, вчерашнее:

udodeleniva

Я перестал читать твои следы.
Как пес усталый хмуро носом водит...
Меня уже нисколько не заводит
Тот феромон, что выделяешь ТЫ...

Я перестал бояться по ночам,
усталым путником искать дорогу
вновь - от тебя к тебе и, слава Богу,
я верить перестал твоим лучам...

Я перестал прощаться и прощать
но, лишь однажды, среди звёздной ночи,
когда твой взгляд меня захочет очень,
смогу я вряд ли что-то обещать...

----------


## Van der Graaf

Дождь
каплями холодными
впился
в иссохшие губы
дрожь
в сердце добавил
но
не лукавил
ушел
пятками босыми
сверкая
в суету мая
по лугам
по полям
по дорогам
от бога к ТЕБЕ
в город твой
на Неве
а ты
от стука в окно
проснулась
и
радуге
сверкающей в синеве
улыбнулась
а я
стоял и встречал
наступившего лета
рассветы
БЕЗ ТЕБЯ!!!!
01.06.07

----------


## dAnte

> С удовольствием буду заглядывать.


*Звёздочка*,
А вот ко мне не заглядывала уже хз скока! Я так скоро обижусь и ваще писать перестану! Ты не заходишь, вот я и не пишу! Не губи во мне поэта))))

----------


## dAnte

*Van der Graaf*,
прикольное))

----------


## Snegik

*Van der Graaf*,
"Я не прошу тебя вернуться.
Ушедшего - не возвращают.
Но этих строк НЕравнодушье
мне все же что-то обещает..." :-)

Очень понравилось. Желаю дальнейших творческих успехов :-)

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Я перестал прощаться и прощать
> но, лишь однажды, среди звёздной ночи,
> когда твой взгляд меня захочет очень,
> смогу я вряд ли что-то обещать...


 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  :rolleyes: no komment :Ok:

----------


## Van der Graaf

уууууу, скока отзывов... *смущенно краснеет*
Вот еще нашел в запасниках раннее, весеннее)

Солнце попрошу лишь об одном-
Утром встав, ты загляни к ней в дом.
И она, тебя увидев из окна,
Рассмеется-вновь пришла Весна!

В сердце, опьяненные Весной,
Чувства забурлят... В порыве нежном,
Ты приникнешь вдруг ко мне щекой...
И родится маленький подснежник...

Расцветет в душе прекрасный сад,
Пью росу с прекраснейших ланит...
От чего же Радость у меня?! 
От чего же сердце так болит...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Солнце попрошу лишь об одном-
> Утром встав, ты загляни к ней в дом.
> И она, тебя увидев из окна,
> Рассмеется-вновь пришла Весна!
> 
> В сердце, опьяненные Весной,
> Чувства забурлят... В порыве нежном,
> Ты приникнешь вдруг ко мне щекой...
> И родится маленький подснежник...
> ...


Очень красиво! Улыбнулась, и поехала слушать скучные лекции о законах:rolleyes:  :flower:

----------


## Van der Graaf

кхм, немного эротики:rolleyes: 

Когда по звездной дороге
Понесутся мои мечты,
Когда до божьей берлоги
Останется меньше версты,
Когда Времени берегА
Замаячат в дальней дали,
Я двери открою в сердце,
Чтобы сказать о любви...

Когда весенняя радость
Радугой к тебе снизойдет,
Когда чувства нахлынут так,
Что душа позовет в полет,
Когда ты станешь с нежностью
Раскрашивать краски зари,
Я двери открою в сердце,
Чтобы сказать о любви...

Когда чуть слышные стоны
Сорвутся с искусанных губ,
Когда дрожащему телу
Захочется сладостных мук,
Когда сознанье взорвётся
От прикосновенья руки,
Ты подаришь мне сердце
Полное твоей любви...

----------


## Mazaykina

*Van der Graaf*,
Димка,  ты МОЛОДЕЦ, что открыл тему. Все Просто ЗДОРВО!!!! 



> Я перестал прощаться и прощать
> но, лишь однажды, среди звёздной ночи,
> когда твой взгляд меня захочет очень,
> смогу я вряд ли что-то обещать...


 :Ok:   :Ok:   Нет слов................ *С-П-А-С-И-Б-О*

----------


## Van der Graaf

Марина, муррррр... *улыбка Чеширского кота*

Женщина

Женщина танцует Джаз...
Вам,
Любителям
Попсы и рэпа,
никогда не понять,
Как
это,
стоя на улице,
можно Джаз танцевать...
Как
можно двигаться,
вслушиваясь
в аритмию сердца,
как
можно стоять под дождем,
не от того,
что некуда деться...
Как
разметались
волосы не от ветра....
Послушайте, умники,
вам-то что
до всего до этого?!
Идите дорогой
проторенной,
двигайте
в ритме танца...
МОЯ женщина танцует
Джаз...
Не мешайте мне 
любоваться!

----------


## Van der Graaf

Ты - моё солнце осеннее,
Ты - моя радость и грусть,
Новое стихотворение,
Что написать соберусь....

Новые страны и гавани
Алые ждут паруса....
Но, почему всю ночь плакали
Желтые эти глаза?!

Странное переплетение:
Радугой выверен путь....
Ждет меня солнце осеннее,
Ждет моя радость и грусть...

----------


## Van der Graaf

Безнадежность существования...
Я опять ухожу на вокзал.
Всю бессмысленность раставания
вновь и вновь на себе испытал...

День, как сказка наша, кончается,
Мчится поезд усталый в ночи...
Все хорошее не забывается
И, давай о плохом помолчим...

А под горку поезд ускорится,
За окошком проносятся дни...
Наши судьбы как рельсы сходятся
И теряются где-то в дали.

----------


## Настя

МОЛОДЧИНА!!!! Просто нет слов!!! Продолжай писать и выкладывать, буду следить за твоим творчеством.

Жду в гости

----------


## Van der Graaf

*Настя*,спасибо, что заценила... В гостях побывал, ощущения разные, приведу их в стройный вид, отпишусь :flower:

----------


## Настя

*Van der Graaf*,

Хорошо, буду ждать

----------


## Van der Graaf

А знаешь, ты права: зачем прощать?
Зачем произносить слова прощенья,
когда легко, без слез, без сожаленья,
взять эту нить и просто оборвать?...

К чему лить слезы и зачем гадать
о том, что было и, быть может, будет?
Ведь знаешь: не прибудет, не убудет...
Гораздо проще - взять и разорвать...

А мой удел - земную соль жевать,
жизнь прозябать без праздников и света,
уйти туда, где кончится планета
и, рваной ниткой сердце зашивать...

----------


## Mazaykina

> Ты - моё солнце осеннее,
> Ты - моя радость и грусть,
> Новое стихотворение,
> Что написать соберусь....


Дима, здорво!!!! Так хороши читаются твои стихи... очень близки по духу. 
СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Van der Graaf

-На что похожи облака? -
Любовь слепая тихо спросит.
- Сейчас - наверное на Осень
и, на вчерашний день слегка...

- Какого цвета бирюза,
в которой солнца луч играет?
- Как объяснить тебе, родная...
Наверно, как твои глаза,

когда, воздушна и легка,
в своих ладонях сердце держишь,
когда в смятеньи волн прибрежных
нам дарит море жемчуга...

-Ты видишь, как бежит река,
как волны в камень с силой бьются,
луна - фарфоровое блюдце-
изображает рыбака?

-Луна - печальное лицо - 
уныло землю озаряет
и, только с рыбками играет,
бросая в воду серебро...

- А лес, который так шумит?
И пенье птиц, и запах лета?
- Ты знаешь, слишком мало цвета,
чтобы о лете говорить...

- Ну, а журчанье ручейка,
оно, скажи, на что похоже?
- На детский смех, и Радость тоже...
И на Тебя, наверняка!.........................................................
..........................................................................................

С больничной койки подняла
и, повлекла в страну другую,
глухая Смерть Любовь слепую.......
А Ты тихонечко спала....

----------


## Лев

Очень  поэтично и даже не к чему придраться.
Автору: не оправдывайся за свои творенья!
 За мэтром мэтр меня судил, выслушивал, критиковал. За мэтром мэтр за мной следил, чтоб не терялся строк накал. И слов овал был безупречен, а стих упруг, умён и вечен. За метром метр бежит строка, за метром метр мелькают строфы и ситуация пока не предвещает катастрофы. Но всё ж за ямб и гекзаметр прости меня мой мудрый мэтр. Пишу как на душу легло, пишу как сердце возжелало, а что строка крива и впала-что ж, видно ей не повезло..., но слышу, мэтр ворчит в тиши: "Ну, что поделаешь? - Пиши!
                        Ирина Сладкова из альбома "За линией судьбы"

----------


## Van der Graaf

*Лев*,спасибо! :Pivo:

----------


## Van der Graaf

Ты уезжаешь надолго... 
Куда?
Туда, где найти невозможно?
Лишь одинокая в небе звезда
Будет светить тревожно....

Лишь одинокая в сердце тоска
Вывернет душу наружу...
Ты уезжаешь надолго...
А я?
Больше тебе не нужен?...

Боль расставаний и горечь измен
Сделали чёрное дело...
Ты уезжаешь надолго?
-Совсем...
И сердце в миг опустело...

----------


## Van der Graaf

Моя любовь
как бабочка
с крыльями
переломанными,
трепещущее
живое создание
в изломах сознания
выход ищет
к свету,
к теплу и ласке,
как в древней сказке
летит на огонь,
но...
боль
крылышком сломанным,
душой исковерканой
в зеркале
взгляд отражает
ТВОЙ
и
сквозь все преграды,
дожди, снегопады,
теряя сознание
в попытке познания
садится 
в протянутую ладонь
а я,
по утру проснувшись,
от холода,
голода
и
звериной тоски,
закрыл окно,
с подоконника подобрав
крылышки-лепестки.....

----------


## Umka

> Моя любовь
> как бабочка
> с крыльями
> переломанными,
> трепещущее
> живое создание
> в изломах сознания
> выход ищет
> .....


Моя любовь, пернатая такая,
Как попугай трепещущий в лианах,
Найду - и крылья все переломаю,
Чтоб не летала от меня по ресторанах!

----------


## Umka

шутка  :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Боль расставаний и горечь измен
> Сделали чёрное дело...
> Ты уезжаешь надолго?
> -Совсем...
> И сердце в миг опустело..


Аж комок в горле....

----------


## Van der Graaf

Марина, ссорри...

А ты знаешь, о чем я подумал?
Мы совсем ведь не знаем осень,
где, слетевшая слов позолота,
желтой грустью наполнит листву,
где, уже потускневшее солнце,
своего огня не доносит,
где косыми дождями сердце
умывается по утру...

А ты знаешь, сегодня вспомнил
про холодные злые метели,
про уютный огонь в камине
и
качающиеся фонари...
и о том, как легко, безмятежно,
положила мне на колени
гриву черных волос волшебных
и лежала так до зари...

Я ведь знаю, что ты вспоминаешь
про цветенье саккуры дивной,
распустившейся этой весною
в моем маленьком скучном саду...
А, когда лепестки облетели
под напором весенних ливней,
своей тихой печальной песней
ты заполнила в нем пустоту...

Почему ж не кончается лето,
где, в палящих лучах измены,
не услышал я, как мое солнце
умирая, пощады просит...
как кричит, разрывая аорту,
головою бьется о стены...
Растоптало меня это лето...
Может силы подарит осень?

----------


## Van der Graaf

Желтый лист, словно волос седой
приукрасил остывшее лето
и, теперь, так прохладны рассветы,
что встают над Москвою-рекой...

И, теперь, так прохладно в ночи...
голос в трубке моей телефонной...
Лишь дыханье не очень ровно,
да и сердце неровно стучит...

Только там, где морскою волной
умывается берег России,
незатейливо, но так красиво
ты играешь моей судьбой.

----------


## Angelus

Автору: Огромное спасибо за океан положительных эмоций, которые нахлынули на меня после прочтения столь чудесных стихов... 
В произведениях чувствуется стиль, индивидуальность, а это очень здорово... Пишите больше... 
Удачи :Ok:

----------


## Van der Graaf

*Angelus*,
 спасибо, буду стараться.... вот свеженькое:

***
Стоять и целоваться под дождем,
потоков пресных слез не замечая...
В начале лета, в середине мая...
Прохладной ночью или жарким днем...

И утонуть в озерах твоих глаз,
в водоворотах бурного веселья!
Не ждать ни пробужденья, ни похмелья,
а просто целовать тебя сейчас...

А просто жить тобой, любить, дышать, 
В потоках пресных слез с тобой купаясь...
Соединяясь вновь и расставаясь...
С желанием обнять и не пускать...

И, лишь в порыве северного ветра,
мы вдруг узнали о кончине лета!

----------


## Van der Graaf

Я вижу, как тебе больно...
Как успокоить - не знаю...
Так просто сказать - довольно!...
Так страшно ходить по краю...

Холодная сталь рассвета
Взрезает мою оболочку...
Закончилось чье-то лето...
Кто должен поставить точку?...

Предательские слезинки
Наполнят сухие глазницы...
Нам жизнь рисует картинки,
но... память стирает лица...

Давай помолчим немного...
Седеет туманом утро....
Мне снова пора в дорогу,
Что в небо уходит круто....

----------


## Van der Graaf

Моё сердце торопится жить,
видно, думает мало осталось...
и, опять навалилась усталость...
и, опять волком хочется выть...

И, опять запоют поезда,
утром ранним собравшись в дорогу...
и, уставшая ждать, на подмогу,
вдруг покатится с неба звезда...

Проследив её быстрый полет,
в этот тихий задумчивый вечер,
загадаю желанье о встрече,
может быть она произойдёт...

И, тогда, повинуясь судьбе,
перестанут вдруг торопиться:
это сердце, что громко стучится,
эти звезды, что могут разбиться,
эта жизнь, что написана мне...

----------


## Van der Graaf

Собрать в кулак эмоции,
принципам наступить на горло,
к чертям собачьим лоции! - 
и без них доберусь до дома!

Москва огнями пялится,
ночных бабочек слышны визги:
будто какой-то пьяница
грубо дергает их за сиськи...

Вычеркнуло из общества:
обществу не нужны паяцы!!!
совершаю пророчество
под музыку "белого" танца...

Паломником очерствелым,
вновь от гибели на волосок,
а... слезы так неумело
мутной жижей стекают в песок...

Практически уничтожен,
Свободы и Счастья выстрелом...
иду - никому не нужен
и под луной насвистываю...

Звезды, теряясь в догадках,
с неба валятся, как чумные...
-------------------------------------------------------------------

Поверь, мне тоже не сладко
в эти сладкие выходные.......

----------


## Van der Graaf

Бабье лето.

Просто лопнула струна
где-то в сердце,
и огонь уже утих -
не согреться...
Тараканами с щелей
пляшут мысли...
а в полночной тишине
эхом выстрел...

Разбежались кто куда
с перепугу...
По прямой к тебе иду,
как по кругу.
В голове моей дурной
нету злости,
только вот от "теплоты"
ноют кости...

Осень золотом наполнит
ладони,
сорок первой непонятною
болью...
И душа с луной играть будет 
в прятки,
разбиваться и любить
без оглядки...

----------


## Eugem66

*Van der Graaf*,



> ***
> Стоять и целоваться под дождем,
> потоков пресных слез не замечая...
> В начале лета, в середине мая...
> Прохладной ночью или жарким днем...
> 
> И утонуть в озерах твоих глаз,
> в водоворотах бурного веселья!
> Не ждать ни пробужденья, ни похмелья,
> ...


Отличный сонет!!!! Браво!!!!



> Женщина танцует Джаз...
> Вам,
> Любителям
> Попсы и рэпа,
> никогда не понять,
> Как
> это


И это очень понравилось!!!!

----------


## Van der Graaf

:br:  
спасибо

----------


## Umka

*Van der Graaf*,
 романтик :)

----------


## Van der Graaf

*Umka*,
 типа обозвал? :Vishenka 31:

----------


## Van der Graaf

Я найду дорогу домой,
там где ждут, надеятся, верят....
Зазевавшись, пропустит Время
мой рывок в твой уют и покой...

Я приду в твой безоблачный мир,
где листвой зеленеет лето,
где дождем не размыты рассветы,
где луна - одинокий факир...

Я приду, посижу, посмотрю.
Мне понравится здесь, даже очень...
Но, туда, где кочует Осень,
Я однажды с рассветом уйду...

----------


## Eugem66

*Van der Graaf*,



> Я найду дорогу домой,


Напиши припев - будет классная песня!!!


Музычку соображу!!!

----------


## Van der Graaf

*Eugem66*,
 я наверно не умею :Tu:  
может размер подскажите, а я попробую

----------


## Van der Graaf

Подари мне немного Времени!
Нет, не выброшенного как мусор,
Не того, что вдруг стало обузой,
Как друзья без роду и племени...

Подари мне минуток немного,
Но не тех, что бумагой скомканой,
И, не тех, что пылью по комнате,
Да и не тех, что тратишь в дороге...

Укради у ребенка мгновенья,
Раскрои свою жизнь по другому:
Отбери у друзей и у дома,
От работы возьми без сомненья...

Я прошу ведь совсем немногого:
Сделай, если в твоих это силах!
Упаковки не надо красивой - 
Нету Времени распаковывать!!!

----------


## Lesteria

круто - мне очень понравилось!

----------


## Van der Graaf

*Lesteria*,мерси :flower:  

немного сумбурное, спросоня:

Шепот камышевой стали,
дурман травы стерегущщщщей,
венчают опыт познания
плесневелой кофейной гущи...

Мрамор небес нераскрытых
пиявит капелью Осень,
лишь позолот неприкрытых
ветер шуршащщщщщщий разносит

Зябкостью необделенный,
пронзительной синью прожит,
колышется самовлюбленно
мой юбилейный проджект...

Ширится мысь дурная,
растекаясь огнем по древу...
Всё! Я уже просыпаюсь:
в аэропорт приехалkuku

----------


## Van der Graaf

Туман повис,но,
в одночасье сник,
пробилось солнце хрупкое
и нежное,
раскрасило деревья
безмятежные
в последний карнавальный лета крик... 

Негаснущей листвой усыпан лес. Рассветным солнцем,
будто подожжённая, 
горит в реке вода,
и,
напряжённая, 
звенит тоска
до синевы небес... 

Такое утро хочется прожить до дна,
и 
до мельчайшего мгновения, 
чтоб к радости,
а может к сожалению 
уметь дышать,
надеяться,
любить...

----------


## Van der Graaf

разрывом гранаты
тишина уничтожена!
падаю
в, травы пожухлой,
постель смятую...
хочется жить!
но,
ноги,
как-будто стреножены,
а во рту свежий привкус
полЫни и мяты...

правила игры
обговоренЫ заранее,
в календаре Судьбы
все даты пройдены,
а на виске,
жилкой тонкой,
бьется желание:
про беседку у моря,
вдали от Родины...

с травинкой в зубах
изучаю правила,
землю грызу 
в поисках
опыта истинного,
а жизнь вокруг
очарованно замерла
в одном мгновении
от
последнего
выстрела...

----------


## Van der Graaf

Я знаю,
Весна ещё будет...
Пусть
с грязным
слежавшимся снегом,
с этим немыслимым 
бредом
неубранных
мостовых...
Но,
с солнцем,
бьющим в окно
лучами,
с голодными, злыми
грачами,
и,
с чистым
пронзительным небом,
поделенным на двоих...

Я знаю,
Она настанет!...
Ворвется
прохладным ливнем,
пьянящей дробью
капели
с замерзших за зиму крыш...
Разбудит степные ветры,
ручьями разбавит печали,
и радостным гвалтом
пернатых
взорвет
предрассветную тишь...


Мечтаю...


А осень
уже остыла...
и,
первым снегом прибило
разбросанную
по асфальту
полыхающую
листву...
Но, снова,
дела забросив,
я покидаю осень...
и жду на вокзале поезд,
а может быть,
жду весну!...

----------


## smychok

Приятно почитать!!!
Мне больше всего нравится первое - жизнерадостное)))
Писать позитивно иногда намного сложнее!!!!!!!!

----------


## Angelus

*Van der Graaf*,
 Спасибо за чудесные стихи. Не могу оторваться...Очень красиво и чувственно... 



> я покидаю осень...
> и жду на вокзале поезд,
> а может быть,
> жду весну!...


Спасибо... Всего наилучшего :Ok:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Но, снова,
> дела забросив,
> я покидаю осень...
> и жду на вокзале поезд,
> а может быть,
> жду весну!...


Дим, давно не бывала у тебя в гостях, и очень об этом жалею. У тебя опять новые замечательные строчки... Просто сижу и наслаждаюсь

----------


## Van der Graaf

Ух ты, сколько приятностей понаписали. Спасибки!:smile: 


Я знаю
массу новых приколов,
я вижу
множество
мелких нюансов,
но, жизнь невозможна
без глупых проколов,
и, риск невозможен
без призрачных шансов...

Прикольно
быть близким,
но не ближе чем кожа,
прикольно
просто плыть по течению,
прикольно
ложь скрытую видеть
и все же,
не придавать ей
большого значения...

Прикольно
всю ночь
говорить о желании,
прикольно
в трамвае пустом
целоваться...
прикольно любить
на большом расстоянии,
прикольно 
ждать лета 
по осени, братцы...

Прикольно
всю жизнь
посчитать по минутам,
прикольно - по дням,
но, гораздо больнее,
а лучше - не стОит...
и просто,
попутно,
ценить
этой жизни
любое мгновенье...

----------


## Van der Graaf

Ворожу по венам
сталью заточеной,
пульсацию жизни 
одиночеством меряю...
у Любви и Счастья - 
одно пророчество...
да и у Свободы
хрупкая шея...

А на душе опять 
рана гнойная...
По сердцу скальпелем,
дренаж поставлю,
пускай сочится
в ведро помойное...
Хоть закрыты двери - распахнуты ставни...

Ветра хочется,
но не того, стылого - 
теплом в детстве
видать не обласкан...
Ритмы рваные и унылые
в тетради для нот 
рисуют сказку...

Гормоны радости?
Обертку срываю...
Сладко?
Нет... Все также солоно...
Радость для меня,
пойми родная,
на губах твоих 
играть соло...

Закатал рукав,
вены вздрогнули...
Сложит ночь крыло, 
огни рассеются...
Мне, пока еще, в одиночество
Почему-то не очень
верится...

----------


## Van der Graaf

В глазах твоих - 
небо осеннее,
в глади озера
отражённое...
я смотрю в них,
и вижу лето,
и тону в них
завороженно...

Как роса,
в них слеза 
застыла,
ты надрывно
кусаешь губы...
Видно боль 
еще не остыла,
или я
прикоснулся грубо...

День уходит
почти по-английски...
Сутки прочь...
Сколько их осталось?
Я в стакане дрянного виски
растворяю
свою усталость...

Опускаюсь с небес на землю...
Да! Давно на земле я не был....
Как понять мне,
чего же хотели
глаза,
цвета осеннего неба?!...

----------


## Van der Graaf

Мальчик, парящий в небе, 
остановись!
Отсюда до точки возврата - 
всего одна жизнь!
Ты взлетаешь неосторожно, 
задев за карниз,
и, видишь, как падает небо, 
но, 
это ты летишь 
ввысь!

Ну так что же, Малыш, 
почему все сложилось не так?
Ты читал много книг, 
ты мечтал, 
ты летал в своих снах...
Ты всего лишь на миг позабыл, что есть боль и есть страх,
и, вспорхнул 
словно птица, 
с улыбкой на тонких губах.

Охнула улица, в небо разинувши рты:
Ангел, свободно парящий на крыльях мечты!
Убивает не ложь,- осознанье ее правоты!
И попытка полета - еще не полет... 
Увы!


Сначала упали крылья... Потом об асфальт
разбилось хрупкое, ни разу не солгавшее сердце...
И только Тень трусливо пряталась на крыше,
ожидая наступления темноты, которая, в конце концов 
ее и поглотила...

----------


## Anton

*Van der Graaf*, Очень понравилось! Но - какая-то безысходность и холод сквозит в последних стихах... 
Кстати, могли бы получиться из подобных вещей классные рэповые вещи (мне так кажется)! Нравится, что фразировка яркая, а не так - "серединка-на-половинку".
Огромных творческих успехов!

----------


## Татьянка

> Сначала упали крылья... Потом об асфальт
> разбилось хрупкое, ни разу не солгавшее сердце...
> И только Тень трусливо пряталась на крыше,
> ожидая наступления темноты, которая, в конце концов 
> ее и поглотила...


:eek:  :Vah:   :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## Van der Graaf

*Anton*,
*Татьянка*,
 спасибо за отзывы:rolleyes: 


***
Как мрачно молчат телефоны!
Как слух напряжен!
А вдруг позвонит?!
Плафоны
ночных фонарей
скрипят еле слышно
и, 
даже друг ветер
не дышит...
Безумная трель сверчка
напомнила лето:
надрывные песни цикад
в телефонной трубке...
Ты помнишь?!
ТЫ ДОЛЖНА ПОМНИТЬ ЭТО!!!
Вечер.
Я слышу,
как оплавляются свечи.
Грустно...

----------


## Татьянка

Интересно. И необычно.(пишу с телефона. Поэтому на словах прими букет.) Мне очень понравилось!

----------


## Van der Graaf

*Татьянка*,букет принял, создал вазу в сердце, храню его там:rolleyes: 


Не бойся,
я умру не сегодня...
я умер вчера на рассвете,
не слыша,
как тихо скребется
в окна
Северный ветер,
не слыша дождя косого
понурую
влажную поступь
и 
как, 
истребляя лето,
беснуется поздняя осень...

Ты знаешь,
а мне пригодилось
умение слышать звуки,
когда 
замирает сердце
в предверие долгой разлуки,
когда замирают мысли,
пожару в мозгу не внемля
и, 
умирает от боли
Надежда, зарывшись в землю...

Послушай
со мной немного
эту печальную песню...
Возьми с собой сердце в дорогу!
Возьми, ведь с ним интересней...
Только его я услышу:
имею на это право...
Но,
знаешь, 
как я ненавижу
те дни,
когда ты берешь
тайм-аут...

----------


## Mazaykina

> Вечер.
> Я слышу,
> как оплавляются свечи.
> Грустно.


Дим, ты художник, правда! :Aga:  Всегда  с удовольствием захожу в твою темку.

----------


## Van der Graaf

Марина :flower:  

***
Пойми,
меня не заморозить льдом
колючих фраз,
вселенского презренья...
не стоит тратить силы
и терпенье,
когда обида заглянула в дом...

Поверь,
мне не хватает твоих слез...
я их сейчас своими заменяю:
осколки сердца
так прозрачно тают
под тяжестью несбыточности грез...

Прости,
я называл Любовью то,
в чем никогда досель не сомневался,
но,
видимо однажды я сломался,
попав под жизни
старенький каток...

Какая, в сущности,
выходит жизнь пустая,
когда от грез
осколки сердца
тают...

----------


## Van der Graaf

Кхм, я тут песенку сочинил... осудите, плз...:confused: 

Жизнь, 
как сломанный
калейдоскоп,-
в черно-белом
застыла испуге,
и,
в очерченном временем
круге,
я не слышу дыхания слов...

Я не слышу 
ни пения птиц,
ни веселого посвиста
ветра,
только в0роны каркают 
где-то,
вызывая из нор
черных крыс...

Пр:
Но,
черные крысы
боятся 
белого снега!
Черные крысы
на части
рвут мои сны...
Их можно понять,-
они рождены не для 
света.
Они, как и я,
ждут
наступленья весны!

Прикоснутся озябшие пальцы
к черно-белой палитре фоно
и,
пускай будет мне все-равно,-
эта жизнь 
продолжается дальше...

И весна, без сомненья,
придет,
зайцем солнечным, 
сев на карниз...
Под восторженный визг
черных крыс,
пошатнется зимы оплот...

Пр: Ведь черные крысы
боятся белого снега.......

----------


## Van der Graaf

Попробуй удержать в ладонях ветер,
ласкай его озябшею рукой,
забудешь с ним про сон и про покой,
про тех, кто был и есть на белом свете...

Тогда, быть может, утром на рассвете,
Нашедши свой ночлег и свой приют,
глаза и губы, что так верно ждут,
он все-таки уснет, бродяга-ветер...

Попробуй удержать за крылья Счастье,
вступи в неравный бесконечный бой,
где проигрыш, казалось б небольшой,
а выигрыш,- боюсь не в нашей власти...

Пусть поживет немного в нашем доме,
Ты накорми его и обогрей,-
не будет в мире существа добрей,
чем Счастье, прикорнувшее в ладонях...

Теперь, когда тебе подвластен ветер,
и Счастье получило стол и кров,
попробуй удержать мою Любовь,
застывшую на волосок от смерти...

----------


## apan

*Van der Graaf*,
 Что тут сказать.Есть стихи и не стихи.Это-стихи.Женщина танцует Джаз-очень-очень...Есть искра,есть божий дар.Свети.

----------


## Van der Graaf

*apan*,спасибо, с наступающим! :Pivo:

----------


## Julio

*Van der Graaf,*
Спасибо за замечательные стихи! Это здорово!!! :smile:

----------


## Van der Graaf

КСВ

Слезы кончились,-
опять - кремень!
Хватит 
сопли 
на кулак 
наматывать!
Кожа - 
что солдатский ремень,-
попробуй дыру пробить 
лопатою!
Мозг,- 
огромный хАрдовый диск,
объем памяти- 
гигабайт тыщи,
очищен от ржавчины, 
светел 
и чист...
Как у младенца...
Бывает чище?
Зачем
свою жизнь кому-то
доказывать?
Зачем 
лицемерием
рвать 
раны?
Плыви уверенней
и держись!!!
Дерьмо не тонет!
Уж мы-то - подавно!
Добра не осталось?
Зло искореняй!
В этом мире все идеально просто:
зарабатывай
себе
на дорогу в рай!
А в ад и зайцем проехать можно!!!

Но иногда
вдруг накатит грусть...
Я не гоню ее,- 
пускай греется.
Зайцу солнечному улыбнусь,-
как утром туман,
тоска развеется...

Выйду из дома,-
настроения- ноль,-
небо давит свинцовой хмарью,
а ухо ловит
минора
соль
и модный слоган:
Я-Мироздание!!!
Средь тысяч хмурых
и серых лиц,
твоя улыбка
сверкнет искренностью,-
и вновь горизонт
прозрачен и 
чист,
и хочется
снова
работать 
и жить,
проплыв пол-пути
до последней пристани...

----------


## Беспалый

> КСВ


Без любви к Маяковскому такого не написать. Мне очень понравилось, спасибо! Всё логично и целостно, и в то же время - ПОЭЗИЯ!

----------


## Van der Graaf

*Беспалый*,
есть такое дело :Aga:  Спасибо за отзыв. Ну и раз речь зашла о любви к поэзии, немного с юмором:

Люблю грозу, люблю начало мая,
Люблю гулять, когда грохочет гром,
Люблю, когда на солнышке играя,
Белеет что-то в море голубом...

Люблю,- когда неведомы дорожки,
Люблю, досель невиданных зверей,
Люблю хрящи глодать на курьих ножках,
Когда в бокале плещется портвейн...

Люблю, когда кружится и не тает.
Люблю, когда поземкою клубя,
зима, как Время, тихо заметает
все то,что было раньше,- до Тебя...

Люблю мороз, но чтоб светило солнце!
Люблю, чтоб в сердце зазвучал напев.
Люблю любить! До дней последних донца!
Люблю, из горничных, я делать королев.

Люблю богатым быть и быть здоровым.
Хочу мильон! Да хоть бы по рублю...
Пусть жизнь оглоблей бьет или подковой,-
Я это никогда не разлюблю!  kuku

----------


## Беспалый

*Van der Graaf*,
Блестяще!!!

----------


## Лев

> Тараканы, поселившиеся на кухне более года назад, имеют полное право
> называть ее своей исторической родиной и требовать самоопределения.


Скоро китайцы скажут всему миру: "А мы узе здеся!"
Арабы уже начали показывать Европе и т.д. Ты это имеешь ввиду?
Россия для русских!(забывая о территориях с присоединёнными народами)
Как татары помнят о взятии Казани, тихой сапой заселили Москву...
Есть русская пословица - как аукнется..., а она очень точно это выражает. Дальше Земли не уйдёшь...

----------


## Van der Graaf

На букву В

Весна, весна на улице,
Веселые деньки!
Волнительно красуются
Ветёлки у реки.
Волшебная симфония
Вернувшихся "певцов".
В душе моей гармония
Весны, Любви и слов! 


Еще на букву В:smile: 

Воля!
Весенний ветер.
Волшебным взмахом,-
Веснушек веер.
Волшебным взмахом,-
Вершится встреча.
Весна!
Влюбленным,-
Волшебный вечер!

На букву Х

Холодные губы,
Холодных глаз свет,
Холодные руки,
Холодный рассвет...
Хрустальной зарёю
Храм ночи пробит,
Хронический воин
Хоризмой убит...

Харон без одежды
Хоронит "раба"...
Хромая Надежда...
Хромая Cудьба...


Каламбур

Удачи тем, кто ищет
у дачи костровище,
ведь это в день воскресный
найти не так легко.
И огурец соленый
под водочку с Аленой,
наградою чудесной
порадует брюшко! 


Танка

Нота за нотой
Зазвучала музыка.
Слово за словом
Вплетаю в ее мотив
Цвет твоих зовущих глаз

----------


## overload

СлишкамМногаБукаф...
Темы - ясны, смысл - понятен, выход - не в 3,14зду, ни в... ну ты понял.
Я думаю так... свои мысли чем короче и точнее выражаешь - тем они бабах! и в башке у юзера.
Ты здорово работаешь каламбуры, класс!
А вот твоя лирика - не совсем имхо лирика... это потуги на лирику.
Ты пытаешься строками выразить мощь души, а не совсем получается.
Опять же - ИМХО!!!
А строки у тебя и взаправду отличные.
Да, и ещё... а что такое "ветёлки"
Наверное, наречитатив некий... я не слышал подобной иммедиации. Что это такое? Слово красивое, а понять не могу...
Да, кстати.
Нет таких ассоциаций - 
"_Весна, весна на улице,
весенние деньки,
хохочут-заливаются
трамвайные звонки_"
Ну и так далее (А.Барто).
Ихто у кого чё стырил?...:tongue:

----------


## Лев

> что такое "ветёлки"


Ветла - семейство ивовых. Ветёлка или его собственный неологизм или 
по местному говору ласкательно-уменьшительное.

----------


## overload

*Лев*,
 о как...
Спасибо за разъяснение.
*Van Der Graaf*,



> Люблю грозу, люблю начало мая,
> Люблю гулять, когда грохочет гром,
> Люблю, когда на солнышке играя,
> Белеет что-то в море голубом...
> 
> Люблю,- когда неведомы дорожки,
> Люблю, досель невиданных зверей,
> Люблю хрящи глодать на курьих ножках,
> Когда в бокале плещется портвейн...
> ...


Афигеть!!!
Здорово, брат!!!

----------


## Van der Graaf

Я видела, - летели журавли,
Истошным криком землю оглашая.
Янтарной осени сжигались корабли,
И тлел костёр на берегу Дуная.

Я вынуждена ехать в Сомали.
И снова, родину надолго покидая,
Я слышу как курлычат журавли,
И вижу дым над берегом Дуная.

----------


## PAN

> Я видела, - летели журавли,...


Вертинский... принял бы...

----------


## Махмуд05Даг

Почти отлично!!!!kuku тренируйся и как сказал один человек ПИЩИ ИЩО

----------


## Van der Graaf

Спасибо. :smile: 

Ну что, жизнь меняется периодически, возникают и новые темы для повествования...


Банально,
незатейливо,
глупо,-
выброшен как окурок ненужный...
на мостовую...
под ноги толпе безликой...
а все,
что прожито было,-
не взошло:
под двутысячекратной
не увидишь лупой....
Сон с днем
смешался,-
поди разбери,
где жизни начало,
а где - конец...
печально...
я вышел сегодня 
из дома,
которого нет изначально,
и,
окунулся в мир,
которого
УЖЕ
нет...

----------


## Van der Graaf

Я ветер попрошу чтоб сладких снов, бродяга,
из сказочной страны пригнал к тебе скорей!
Среди ночных огней чтоб летний дождь заплакал
шуршаньем маракассов. Ночных же фонарей
пусть целое созвездье сияет под окном.
И только в небесах горит одна звезда...
Она твоя, мой ангел,- пусть охраняет сон,
простой и безмятежный. И снова поезда,
как стая журавлей, зовут с собой в дорогу.
Но, отбивая такт мелодии твоей,
скрипят и стону рельсы... И, путь их, слава Богу,
Тебя уносит в лето из осени моей...

А ты тихонько спишь, уткнувшись носом в мишку.
И свет твоих очей потушен до утра...
Как хочется обнять тебя, моя малышка!
Как хочется опять тепла, любви, добра...

----------


## Van der Graaf

Твои слова сегодня как скальпель,-
легко и буднично
пронзают сердце...
и
некуда деться..

препарированное настроение
в агонии бьется...
а кровь не льется...
скупые слезы
на ветру ледяном
сохнут...

а розы,-
стоят смеются...
не гнутся
и шепчут:
сдохни!!!

----------


## Van der Graaf

Мое сердце,
как радиоактивный атом,-
излучает любовь...
Период распада - жизнь,
а кровь...
Моя зараженная кровь
рвется наружу,
отдаваясь шумом в висках...
Страсть...
Нет- страх,
что уже никому не нужен.
Вчерашний день
кое-как прожит,
а завтра,-
новый проект,
или,
если хотите - project,-
строить начну саркофаг.
Накрою сердце больное
свинцовой плитою 
и,
буду ждать,
когда кончится жизнь...
А может не так?..
Может,
разбив на миллионы частиц,
подарить их людям,-
пусть и у них будет...
Любовь или Страх?...

----------


## Van der Graaf

Спешит мотив, слова калеча.
Дорога. Вечер в ночь идет.
Две тысячи шагов навстречу,
но ты ушла на разворот.

Твой мишка ждет тебя, пылится,
и я пылюсь как старый крот,
и, словно раненая птица,
по сердцу снова боль скребет.

Дружище ветер как-то с Юга
пригнал соленых брызг тоску...
Мы так калечили друг друга,
коней стреножа на скаку...

И вот - развод... Лихое слово...
Закат уснул, явилась ночь.
Цинично, мелочно, не ново...
Уходишь прочь...

----------


## Van der Graaf

Приляг, я успокою твою боль!
Горячей лавой растекается по венам
змеиный яд. Не трожь! Я сам! Позволь
прильнуть губами к раненому телу...

Позволь напиться из твоей души
нектара, некогда божественной причуды.
Не уходи! Молю тебя, дыши!
Живи! Люби! Взлетай! Я рядом буду.

Позволь мне створки раковины вскрыть,
так доверительно распахнутой когда-то...
Любовь не стоит в сердце хоронить,
поверь, она ни в чем не виновата...

Не убивай! Отдай! Пускай не мне..
Найди себе того, кто более достоин...

Кружат снежинки в лунном серебре
Волшебные, прекрасные... до боли...

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*Van der Graaf*,что то закололо от последнего произведения...

----------


## Van der Graaf

:smile:
наверно это было сердцеkuku

----------


## Skadi

> наверно это было сердце


_Без улыбки. Вы сочинили в том посте хорошие строки.
Они зацепили._

----------


## Van der Graaf

*Skade*,
я не юродствую, я улыбаюсь... по доброму)

Танго.

Я хочу танцевать с тобой танго...
танго дождя...
танго ветра
и танго сырого костра
в предрассветном лесу...

я тебя на руках унесу
туда,
где не кончится лето,
туда,
где шумит океанский прибой,
туда, 
где проститься с тобой -
умереть...

какая прекрасная смерть...

ты смотришь в глаза?
нет,
наверное в душу...
а знаешь,
я вовсе не трушу,
я разбил свои страхи
на рифах любви,
танцуя этот странный
и неистовый танец...

вели,
и я разожгу костер
в озябшем камине души...

постой,
не спеши,-
ты затушишь огонь
взмахами крыльев...

как мы нелепо влипли...

знаешь,
дружбой запятнать это танго,-
равносильно - пролить мою кровь...

не трожь!-
этот танец - Любовь!

----------


## Van der Graaf

Я учусь общаться как ты - холодно.
Только сердце зачем-то рвется на части,
А слова, что готов был оправить в золото,

Едкой желчью текут из зловонной пасти.
Разрывается мозг от вселенской боли...
Будет проклято вновь эфемерное счастье...

И, наверное снова не хватит воли, 
Чтобы выстоять в этой неравной борьбе...
Мы друзья, говоришь, теперь... И не боле?

Повинуясь какой-то неясной судьбе,
Я лелею надежду, что все это снится...
И, тогда вновь и вновь возвращаюсь к тебе...

Чтобы вновь умереть или снова родиться...

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Будь собой, хватит фальши и хватит мучений,
Будь собой, некчему для судьбы отречений,
Будь собой, возроди для людей свою личность,
Будь собой, вызываю тебя на публичность.

----------


## aigul

*Van der Graaf*,
прочла последние произведения. Очень неожиданный ходы! :Aga:  Очень понравилось!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Танго.


*Гопак.* 

Я хочу танцевать с тобою гопак.
На руках понести не смогу.
Приподнять тебя невозможно никак
И на месте. А уж на бегу...
Не получится точно, сразу помру
И не надо в глаза мне смотреть.
Понимаю, прекрасна смерть на миру,
Но желания нет умереть
На весёлой гулянке, где море бухла!
И какой это всёже (ч)удак
Придумал с невестой на свадьбе хохла
Вальс плясать! Жениху бы гопак!

----------


## Skadi

> я тебя на руках унесу
> туда,
> где не кончится лето,
> туда,
> где шумит океанский прибой,
> туда, 
> где проститься с тобой -
> умереть...


_Его рук - эта нежность и сила,
То тепло, о котором просила!
Как же бережны прикосновенья
Чутких пальцев. Прекрасны движенья!
В тех руках - в нескончаемость лета,
В тех руках можно хоть на край света!_

----------


## Van der Graaf

Спасибо, спасибо, девч0нки, ваши отзывы мне д0роги)


Давай оставим за спиной
унылый грязно-серый город!
Неужто он тебе так дорог???
Рванем туда, где бьет прибой!

Где волны, галькою шурша,
к ногам бросают клочья пены...
Нет, не пивной,- обыкновенной,
той, что взбивает неспеша

соленый мудрый океан
в своем извековечном танце
под пляски злых протуберанцев...
Нет, это вовсе не обман!

Давай уедем навсегда
туда где зеленеет лето,
где так изысканы рассветы,
где так стремительна вода!

И пусть откажут тормоза,-
когда задернет небо шторы,
до самой утренней Авроры
хочу смотреть в твои глаза...

----------


## Skadi

> Давай уедем навсегда
> туда где зеленеет лето,
> где так изысканы рассветы,
> где так стремительна вода!


_Ах, если б так вот - навсегда!..
Но время мчит стремглав года,
Дни и часы - бегут минуты,
Потерян рай для нас уютный..._




> Давай оставим за спиной
> унылый грязно-серый город!
> Неужто он тебе так дорог???
> Рванем туда, где бьет прибой!


_Рвануть в прибой кто ж не захочет?
Поплавать тихой лунной ночью!..
Чтоб смыть с себя тот грязный город,
Что сыпал суету за ворот..._

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Давно известно на миру,
Что хорошо, где нету нас,
И мне милей всего на свете
Мой дом.
Без фальши и прекрас!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Давно известно на миру,
> Что хорошо, где нету нас,
> И мне милей всего на свете
> Мой дом.
> Без фальши и прекрас!!!


_Права! свой дом всегда светлее,
Быть в нём - для сердца всех милее
Тех мест изысканно-красивых!
Свой дом - здесь нет альтернативы :smile:_

----------


## Van der Graaf

Спасибо, красавицы, что читаете))

В час, когда пустельга пропоет свою странную песню,
И дыхание ветра всем хорошего сна напророчит,
Ты войдешь в Его дом, потому что Тебе интересно
Созерцать мириады жемчужин на бархате ночи.

Он - Поэт, Он- Романтик, каких Ты еще не встречала,
Его дети кочуют меж звезд по просторам Вселенной.
Его имя - Любовь!!! Или - Бог! Он - создатель Начала.
Он - Гончар наших душ, на земле заблудившихся бренной...

Проходи и садись,- Он навряд ли настолько галантен,-
Не предложит чайку или что-нибудь выпить покрепче...
На рабочем столе - незатейливо скомканный фантик,-
Может с чьей-то судьбой Он вот так разобрался беспечно...

Он расскажет Тебе то что было и, что еще будет,
Он покажет Судьбу, на что Ты рассмеешься ретиво...
Ты докажешь Себе и Ему, за Тобой не убудет,
И изменишь ее... незатейливо... но,- красиво

В час, когда пустельга допоет свою странную песню,
Ты вернешься домой по дороге, проложенной ветром...
Задержись на мгновенье, - ведь это опять интересно
Видеть тающий жемчуг в июльском пожаре рассвета.......

*********************************************

Ты уснешь и забудешь про то, что Судьбу испытала...
Только есть одно "но", и оно приключилось не кстати...
Одного не пойму,- если Ты Ему все доказала,
То зачем же взяла со стола этот скомканный фантик?

----------


## Skadi

> Он - Поэт, Он- Романтик, каких Ты еще не встречала,
> Его дети кочуют меж звезд по просторам Вселенной.
> Его имя - Любовь!!! Или - Бог! Он - создатель Начала...


_Он - поэт, он - романтик и он - бесконечно любимый!
Он - создатель Начала, он - Зов из далёких миров,
Он возник из просторов Вселенной глубинных,
В месте том, где сомкнулись две строчки дорог.
Он почувствовал силу двух душ притяженья,
Расстояние сжал до короткого вздоха меж губ,
И желание, вспыхнув прекрасным мгновеньем,
Навсегда подарило сердцам бремя сладостных мук!_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Чем я больше читаю, тем больше крадётся сомненье,
Он опять обернулся в унынье и что-то уходит,
Позабытые свисли, не смазанны, чьи-то качели,
Потерявший созвездье, меж звёзд потихонечку бродит.

----------


## Skadi

> Потерявший созвездье, меж звёзд потихонечку бродит


_Потерявший созвездье, меж звёзд потихонечку бродит,
Ищет он ту одну, луч которой пронзил его сердце,
Но средь сонма красавиц небесных её не находит
И печалится странник, не зная, куда ж ему деться...
Выбрал Млечный он путь бесконечной своею дорогой,
Понимая - родное созвездье не даст покой прежний,
Если только один луч звезды той стал значить так много,
Значит стоит искать её, жребий приняв неизбежный! 
Он найдёт - сердце полнится страстною, крепкою верой,
Свет любимой звезды разорвёт пустоту маяком,
Потерявший созвездье своё будет счастлив безмерно
Рядом с той, о которой вздыхал лишь тихонько тайком! _

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Из осколков от звёзд,только блики ушедшего времени.
Млечный путь всё тусклей и тусклее сияет во тьме.
Нет на крыше его, лишь корыто отходов в смирение,
Я взгляну перед сном, только память застыла в окне.

----------


## Skadi

> Из осколков от звёзд,только блики ушедшего времени...


_Из осколков от звёзд, только блики ушедшего времени...
Возвращая назад, память ранит не так уже больно.
Моя жизнь - мой скакун без седла и без стремени -
Закусив удила, мчится вдаль, бегом этим довольна!_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Закусив удила, мчится вдаль, бегом этим довольна!


Загоняя в кровь коней, 
Пыли звёздной из копыт,
Не становится милей,
А становится - "Забыт".

И становится грустней,
И становится - "Зачем",
Ночью я к нему прила?
Удила нужны не всем.

----------


## Skadi

_Жизнь-скакун лишь тем бегом довольна,
Ей неважен седок на спине.
В удилах нет помехи невольной -
Жизнь взбрыкнёт, где седок? его нет..._

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Зафлудили чью-то тему,
Разболелась голова.
Пойду выпью анальгетик,
И забуду все слова...

----------


## Van der Graaf

спасибо за обсуждение, тем более в такой форме... право, мне понравилось)

Не убивай во мне мальчишку!
Ведь это он во мне поёт.
И смех, и радость мне дает.
И плачет над печальной книжкой.

Не торопись смертельно ранить,
Ведь в нем еще любовь живет,-
Стихи и песни напролет 
Слагает детскими устами

Пусть он капризный и упрямый,
Пусть обижается порой,-
Он добрый малый и герой,
Покруче тех, что из рекламы.

Не убивай! Прошу! Оставь
Попытки даже в разговоре!
А! Ты уходишь?! Снова в ссоре?!
Ну, значит будем жить как встарь...

Я колыбельную ему спою,-
Он сладким сном уймется.
А завтра снова улыбнется
Навстречу солнечному дню!

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

[IMG]http://*********ru/394859m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Van der Graaf

:Vishenka 33: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*:-*
:-*:-*:-*. Это я тебя
грею:-*:-*:-*:-)
из смсок от Олененка.(авт)

***

Мне холодно, малыш, мне снова холодно...
Слова, что раньше превращались в золото,-
Теперь осколки льда - хол0дны и остры...

И снова льется кровь кипящим оловом,
А в голове - огромный медный колокол,
Звучит набат как предвещение беды...

И никуда не деться и не спрятаться...
И зимней стужей огорошит пятница,
Под первым снегом упокоятся мечты...

Зарей кровавой снова утро стелется...
Тепло уносит стылая метелица...
Тепло, которое тогда дарила Ты...

----------


## Van der Graaf

Печать заката 
на стекле оконном,-
костер из вечности...
Лампада у лица...
А бездна Времени,
на операционном
разложена столе...
И ждет конца...
Легенды лета
давят на педали
рояля мозга,
вплоть до тошноты...
А выбор прост,- 
чтоб не было печали,
я вижу слово "нота"
в чреве темноты...

*Добавлено через 45 часов 36 минут*
вот... типо песню хотел написать...


Не хочу я о мёртвых цветах,
И унылой поры не хочу.
Не хочу о расстрелянных снах.
Дайте в осень, 
без лишних вопросов,
золотую надежду мою.

Я хочу с головой словно в омут, нырнуть в бабье лето,
Где кружат листопады, где осень танцует "Бостон",
Где мне хочется петь, хоть туманами скрыты рассветы.
И где тихо, тоскуя о лете, грустит саксофон.

С позолоченных слов облетела, увы, позолота.
С позолоченных букв утекает надежда в песок.
Только клёны стоят и надеются видно на что-то,
Да рябина горит, красной болью пронзая висок.

Что за странный обычай, - сжигать облетевшие листья?
Что за странная месть, - с головой зарываться в песок?
Ты уходишь как дым, исчезая за звёздною высью...
Лишь рябина горит, алой болью пронзая висок.

----------


## Van der Graaf

Малыш, улыбнись,
ведь это - Весна
крыльями бьет в окно!!!
Не внемля рассудку,
лишившись сна,
мы как в черно-белом кино
танцуем с тобой
запоздалый твист
невыспавшихся фонарей,
под хохот, рев, молодецкий свист
"болельщиков" всех мастей...

Глаза в глаза...
На лицах печать 
невыигранных побед...
А сердце
не перестает вмещать
весь этот 
весенний бред...
А сердцу
хочется высоко,-
туда, где парят орлы...
И так его обмануть легко
присутствием пустоты...

И только солнце,
сменив серебро
на мартовскую капель,
раскрасит радугой за окном
зеленый и юный апрель...

Закончится ночь,
отзвучит аккорд,-
последний, лихой, до дна!!!
И вряд ли 
кому-то достанет нот
сыграть
как идет Весна...

----------


## Van der Graaf

Ворожу по венам сталью заточенной,
Пульсацию жизни Одиночеством меряю...(с) Robert0

***
Вновь по венам ворожу,-
небожу!
Тайный выслушав упрек,
под замок...
Мысли пляшут на столе,
а в котле
тихо булькает вода,
как беда...

Заварю покрепче чай,
невзначай
опрокину двести грамм...
снова в хлам...
Но,- раздвинут горизонт
словно зонт...
И душа стремится ввысь...
Эх, держись!!!

Полу-утро, полу-день,-
набекрень...
Взгляд потушенный хранит
всплеск ланит...
И глумятся образа
за глаза,-
из разорванной руки - 
менстрюки!!!

----------

